# howdy i'm new here



## upup&away (Dec 1, 2006)

hi i'm new and i was wondering were is some good places to get fish on the internet and how long will a fish last in the bag if it is shipped. i had someone tell me it would be 2-3 days when i order the fish for the fish to get here. and he said that is just the process to get to texas from washington.so i didn't think there was enough air in that bag for that far and for 2-3 days.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

There are many online fishstores that offer arive alive and stay alive programs. The online store i trust is http://www.liveaquaria.com/. They have one of these programs. They have a alive arive stay alive program. They guarantee there fish will stay alive for 14 days after you get it. Most local fish stores don't even do this. Actually most fish stores don't guarantee there marine fish. Hopefully this helps.

Zachary


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Shouldn't take 2-3 days for fish to arrive if they've been shipped out the day you ordered them. Takes most good places 24 hours... if that.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Another site to try and offers a 15 day stay alive policy is www.saltwaterfish.com. If you sign up for their email specials, you get great deals on fish, inverts, & corals.


----------



## upup&away (Dec 1, 2006)

how long will a fish live in a bag, how many days...


----------



## TheReefAddict (Nov 21, 2006)

I like liveaquaria as well, although they get you big time on the shipping!


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

it depends. All online places will pack the bag with o2 so it has more useable air that someone who just blows into the bag. Also it depeds on the fish. Being in a bag can be very stressfull. It also depends on water quility. Does the take the fish is coming from have perfect water parm, or are there high nitrates or nitrites or ammonia. Truth is you really can't put how long a fish can servive in the bag, there are just to many factors. But if this is still about shipping fish, if you order online from the places above, they will arive safe, and if they don't you will get your money back or they will send you new fish.

Zachary


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I still prefer www.dancofishtails.net for buying online. While they don't have a lot listed I found that if I call or email them I can get almost anything and I have not had a fish or coral arrive in bad shape yet. I have had several things shipped by them because I don't want to drive 50 miles round trip to the store. They always give me great deals and even extras at times. 

That said, Liveaquaria & saltwaterfish are also decent places.


----------

